

How to hide yourself away from Google Analytics radars? - Cappuchin
https://onthe.io/learn+How+to+hide+yourself+away+from+Google+Analytics+radars%3F

======
MichaelCrawford
"Those who block all cookies, will not be tracked by Google Analytics, because
all data is transmitted to the Google Analytics server via the basic (first
party) cookie.

Those who delete cookies, will still be tracked, but they will be defined as
new visitors every single time, because the web analytics system will not be
able to associate them with their previous site visits."

While deleting or disabling cookies is helpful one needs to block web bugs as
well.

The analytics services - there are many in addition to google - dont need
cookies to associate your previous site visits because your IP, user agent,
capabilities such as installed plugins, language and other stuff in the
headers if your http GET or POST requests are enough to identify you.

